# West point crappie tournament



## crappiecatchin (Jan 22, 2018)

Crappienutz is having a club tournament on west point lake February 24th.  No membership dues. Anyone can fish.


----------



## Flatstacker (Jan 23, 2018)

Is it $80 per boat?


----------



## crappiecatchin (Jan 23, 2018)

*Crappienutzs tournament*

$80 per team.  $10 of that will go towards big fish.  1 in 3 places will be paid.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 23, 2018)

Any quick synopsis on the rules?


----------



## crappiecatchin (Jan 23, 2018)

*Crappienuts tournament*

I will post the rules


----------



## crappiecatchin (Jan 23, 2018)

*Crappienutz tournament*

Here are the rules for the event


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks! Hopefully my cousin and myself can make it.


----------



## crappiecatchin (Jan 24, 2018)

*Crappienuts tournament*

There will be plaqes given to the top 3 teams, top female, and top child. So daddys bring your wife or child and have some fun. We are gathering prizes right now to give away after the weigh in.  There will be a nice prize also for the top child.


----------



## crappiecatchin (Jan 24, 2018)

Updated flyer. I forgot to put which lake it was on.  My skills from paper to computer aint always up to speed.  The lake is West point in lagrange Ga.


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 28, 2018)

What were the results???


----------



## crappiecatchin (Mar 8, 2018)

8.38 won it. 
2.1 big fish


----------

